

Paint your 2D arrays with ArrayPainter - edw519
http://www.arraypainter.com/

======
notsosimple
Compare with Tile Studio: <http://tilestudio.sourceforge.net/> And Mappy:
<http://www.tilemap.co.uk/mappy.php>

The market for tilemap editors is a fairly competitive one. I'm working on a
combo tiles(collision) and stamps(graphics) editor myself.

